# Frustrated in Ontario



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The stable owners don't know you to make an appointment, to scope out a lesson place, and visit in person. You will visit a few. Once your daughter had taken half a dozen lessons, people have gotten to know you a little. Start doing things like cleaning the horse's stall, at least removing the manure. Someone there will tell you where the tools are. The owner will appreciate this. There is often fence mending to be done if you're handy with tools.


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hmmm I never thought of that. I appreciate the advice, maybe I was just going about it all wrong. 

Thanks, keep the advice coming!


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

As saddlebag suggested get your daughter in lessons and start helping around the barn. There is always usually something to do. We have often after a lesson help the trainer blanket all the horses, clean up the tack room just little things here and there once you develope a relationship. We have a non profit where we live that is a small farm. They have work days several times and always asking for volunteers to help groom horses and pick up around the farm. Keep looking I'm sure you will find something 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

Really at the end of the day, just being around the barn helping would be awesome until I can get my weight down more. I live in the Guelph area and I am not aware of any non profit looking for help around the barn. this is great advice so get my daughter in lessons first, work on a relationship with barn! This is great everybody, I really appreciate the pointers, it means a lot!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm really sorry you have heard nothing back, it is entirely rude that business's do not respond to enquiries, it creates a bad impression to future clients.

AT 220 you are NOT way to big, I would guess that you will struggle with fitness rather than size when you start to ride, so getting more active, if you are not already will help get you into shape for riding. 

Getting daughter started as soon as possible is a great idea, it will get you involved again, but really there should be nothing to stop you getting back in the saddle soon either.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> AT 220 you are NOT way to big, I would guess that you will struggle with fitness rather than size when you start to ride, so getting more active, if you are not already will help get you into shape for riding.


100% agree with this.

At my heaviest, I was 275lbs and still rode my gelding. Heck, I even rode my best friend's QH mare and she was fine. Now, at 215lbs, I feel better about riding, but I still don't think I'm too heavy. As long as you have a good, independent seat and don't flop around on the horse's back, you'll be fine.


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm really sorry you have heard nothing back, it is entirely rude that business's do not respond to enquiries, it creates a bad impression to future clients.
> 
> AT 220 you are NOT way to big, I would guess that you will struggle with fitness rather than size when you start to ride, so getting more active, if you are not already will help get you into shape for riding.
> 
> Getting daughter started as soon as possible is a great idea, it will get you involved again, but really there should be nothing to stop you getting back in the saddle soon either.



For me it's very frustrating, even if they were hesitant on letting me on a horse, that's fine I can deal with that, but not to even reply about my daughter, I found quite odd. She is nowhere near overweight. Darn kid got the eat everything and not worry genes! 

My core is quite "fluffy" [emoji3] I definitely need work in that department!


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> 100% agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> At my heaviest, I was 275lbs and still rode my gelding. Heck, I even rode my best friend's QH mare and she was fine. Now, at 215lbs, I feel better about riding, but I still don't think I'm too heavy. As long as you have a good, independent seat and don't flop around on the horse's back, you'll be fine.



Pretty sure I'd be a sack of potatoes if I got back on right now, it's been soooo long. That's one reason why I want to start back slow. No horse deserves me on their back flopping around. I'm sure once I do get back I'll feel it for quite awhile.


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

Well a bit of an update, I did find a coach whom I absolutely adore. When I first met up with her, she didn't even bat an eye at me or my weight issue. She is such an ego booster it's crazy, just finished my fourth lesson today, and as every week goes by ( it's only been 4 weeks now) I realize just how long it has been and just how out of shape I am. [emoji6]

So we are working on the sitting and posting trot.... How did I do this in my teenage years???? The first time we trotted, she had the horse on the lunge line, just to get used to trotting. I'd like to say I liked it at first, but my self preservation kicked in and my brain said "bad idea" then quickly went to "its all good" has anybody else experienced this? Or is this just something with me? Seems as I get older, my sense of self preservation is much more at the front of my thoughts. 

I have to say I'm proud of myself now, and I feel like a kid again thinking of the next time I get to see the horse I have been taking lessons on, Scottie. 

Pictures will come eventually, the husband hasn't been to any of the lessons, not that he doesn't want to, he wants to give me space and let me have fun. 

Thanks for all the advice that everybody gave, the coach I found replied pretty much right after the last post I made. 

I will update this with progress, and my daughter, God bless her heart, knows this is something I used to do said to me one day, mom get yourself back on first, and do what you love. 
I think she deserves a pony for that, she brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## riadash (Mar 2, 2016)

faith04 said:


> I think she deserves a pony for that, she brought a tear to my eye.


Give that girl a pony! :clap:



faith04 said:


> So we are working on the sitting and posting trot.... How did I do this in my teenage years???? The first time we trotted, she had the horse on the lunge line, just to get used to trotting. I'd like to say I liked it at first, but my self preservation kicked in and my brain said "bad idea" then quickly went to "its all good" has anybody else experienced this? Or is this just something with me? Seems as I get older, my sense of self preservation is much more at the front of my thoughts.


I had the same feeling when I started riding again. Even now, a year later, riding the trot always feels a lot bouncier and faster than I remember it being as a kid...even on the same horse! I think it's one of those situations where the more you do it, the more you get used to it. I don't get the automatic nervous response anymore and I'm able to sit much deeper in my seat, but a lot of that also comes from the toning of the lower abdomen/upper thigh that will come as you continue lessons 

I'm glad that everything worked out! Keep at it, and good luck in getting your daughter on eventually as well!


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

So, did more trotting around today. And NOW I remembered why I hated the sitting trot and much more enjoyed the posting trot. I'm sure the smile on my face was enough to light the arena. Did I feel good after! I'm sure tomorrow my legs and torso will remind me of what I did today. [emoji3]


----------



## faith04 (Nov 22, 2015)

riadash said:


> Give that girl a pony! :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking! I took her down to the barn on the weekend to groom Scottie, how can a horse love mud so much? I should have known he's grey!


----------

